# Goggles



## s-rod (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone have a recommendation for a good pair of ski goggles? Looking for something moderately priced with good visibility. Thanks!


----------



## s-rod (Jan 1, 2013)

Haha. GOGGLES.


----------



## Nick (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Googles*

I have been using since last season and really like my Smith I/O goggles. Might look into some different lenses. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 1, 2013)

You really need to go to a shop and try them on to make sure that they fit your face.  And try to get a pair for bright days (or use sunglasses) and a pair for darker days.  I got mine at Level Nine Sports (which is www.levelninesports.com).


----------



## s-rod (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm fixing the title....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 1, 2013)

trying on diff models at a ski shop is a good idea, however, that's not what i did.  i saw stuff online and ordered it based on the price and reviews. the fit isn't perfect but i get by.   i have the smith fuse which was pretty cheap on SAC/Tramdock a couple of years ago.  FWIW, when i got the goggles i didn't wear a helmet and i really liked the fit. once i added a helmet i found they didn't sit well on my face.


----------



## Nick (Jan 2, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> trying on diff models at a ski shop is a good idea, however, that's not what i did.  i saw stuff online and ordered it based on the price and reviews. the fit isn't perfect but i get by.   i have the smith fuse which was pretty cheap on SAC/Tramdock a couple of years ago.  FWIW, when i got the goggles i didn't wear a helmet and i really liked the fit. once i added a helmet i found they didn't sit well on my face.



Good point. Make sure you try on with helmet if you do wear one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I got Spy ones from Steepandcheap.com several years ago for like $39 and love them.


----------



## EOS (Jan 2, 2013)

*
+1 For the Smith I/O's.

*But you should definitely bring your helmet in and try a bunch with your helmet on.


----------



## HowieT2 (Jan 2, 2013)

i had a goggle meltdown this past week and had to buy a new one.  I ended getting an Anon.  They werent cheap, but they have a magnetic system holding the lens in so the lenses are easily interchangeable and they come with 2 lenses for different lighting conditions.  I've only used them 2 days but so far so good.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2013)

As said, TRY them on to make sure that they fit your face and are compatible with your helmet!  Not all goggle and faces are the same size!!

Personally I've got 2 pairs of Oakley Wisdom's from 3 seasons ago.  One with a yellow lense for low/flat light days and one with a dark (Oakley calls it "fire iridium") lense for bright days (and considering that i'm a fair skinned, blue eyed person "bright" is pretty much any day that the sun might even be thinking about breaking through the clouds  :lol: ).

I have a large head (feel free to make as many comments as you all want too!  ) so the large sized frame that I have works with me and my XXL size Giro helmet.  But with so many different sizes and lense tints out there, you gotta find what works best FOR YOU, not just get what works best for someone else!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2013)

I bought my wife a pair of bolle goggles with vermillion blue modulator lenses which change for the condition of the light. She likes them so far.


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 2, 2013)

+1 on the Bolle Modulators (mine are rose not blue.) I never really notice them modulating, but by the same token I never notice them being too dark or too light, so apparently they are working!


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 2, 2013)

Bring our helmet to the store and see what fits. Whatever goggle style you choose, make sure that there is no gap between your helmet and the top part of the goggle. Ever.


----------



## CrudClub1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I wore Scott goggles for many, many, many years. Recently switched to Giro (Station). Nice, fleecy feeling foam. Carl Zeiss Optical lenses. Quite happy so far.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2013)

CrudClub1 said:


> I wore Scott goggles for many, many, many years. Recently switched to Giro (Station). Nice, fleecy feeling foam. Carl Zeiss Optical lenses. Quite happy so far.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I like anything made Scott lol.


----------



## HowieT2 (Jan 3, 2013)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57561649-1/skiing-showdown-gps-informed-goggles-miss-the-mark/


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 3, 2013)

There has been amazing improvements in lens technology the last 3 years. Both the Smith I/O and the Oakley Airbrake have changed the interchangeble google platform so changing lens to fit the light conditions is pretty easy compared the standard method we have had for years. Personally, I have no interest in changing lens during the day so I like the new Illuminator lens on several Scott models and the Sensor Mirror lens on Smith goggles. Both work great with depth perception and ability to see in a wide variety of flat light conditions and bright/shadow light levels.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 3, 2013)

The cheap goggles at end of season sales work fine for me.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> trying on diff models at a ski shop is a good idea, however, that's not what i did.  i saw stuff online and ordered it based on the price and reviews. the fit isn't perfect but i get by.   i have the smith fuse which was pretty cheap on SAC/Tramdock a couple of years ago.  FWIW, when i got the goggles i didn't wear a helmet and i really liked the fit. once i added a helmet i found they didn't sit well on my face.




i need new goggles.  after a couple days skiing hard the pressure on the bridge of my nose is too much, can't really breath thru my nose when working hard.   any suggestions on a wide goggle?  if anyone had a similar issue and found a goggle that worked it would help me narrow down the searching a bit.


----------



## HowieT2 (Jan 8, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i need new goggles.  after a couple days skiing hard the pressure on the bridge of my nose is too much, can't really breath thru my nose when working hard.   any suggestions on a wide goggle?  if anyone had a similar issue and found a goggle that worked it would help me narrow down the searching a bit.



clearly you should be getting a new nose.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2013)

HowieT2 said:


> clearly you should be getting a new nose.


in all seriousness, a trip to the ENT Dr.  is in my future. the slightest pressure on my nose affects my breathing a lot.  i might give the breathright stips a try too


----------



## HowieT2 (Jan 8, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> in all seriousness, a trip to the ENT Dr.  is in my future. the slightest pressure on my nose affects my breathing a lot.  i might give the breathright stips a try too



I was just joking. but good luck with the ent.  dont let them talk you into any elective surgeries.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

HowieT2 said:


> I was just joking. but good luck with the ent.  dont let them talk you into any elective surgeries.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

My cousin just went through that surgery because his snoring wakes up anyone he is sleeping with including him self, it helped but he had to go through a lot with his nose, it was a deviated seprtiom.


----------



## John (Nov 4, 2013)

I picked up anon m2's this year. http://www.anonoptics.com/goggles/mens/m2/10774100005_1
Interchangeable rare earth magnet lenses (one smoky, one clear for night) and am really looking forward to wearing them. They were light on my face, breathed well, and didn't obstruct my breathing. 
I also have Oakley offshoots for milder weather. I know they're sunglasses, but for a couple or 4 hours they're great.
http://www.oakley.com/products/7145/


----------



## HowieT2 (Nov 4, 2013)

John said:


> I picked up anon m2's this year. http://www.anonoptics.com/goggles/mens/m2/10774100005_1
> Interchangeable rare earth magnet lenses (one smoky, one clear for night) and am really looking forward to wearing them. They were light on my face, breathed well, and didn't obstruct my breathing.
> I also have Oakley offshoots for milder weather. I know they're sunglasses, but for a couple or 4 hours they're great.
> http://www.oakley.com/products/7145/



I just picked up the m2 yesterday.  Got the m1 last season and was very happy with it, but they gave me the new one for free on a warranty exchange.  looks to be much improved design for switching out the lenses.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 4, 2013)

+1 for Smith I/O's.  

The low light lens that came with mine was a real game changer for me on overcast days.  I do wish they had a slightly longer or more stretchy band so they'd go up on the forehead of my helmet a little easier, but not a deal breaker by any means.  A lot of companies have followed suit with interchangeable lenses but since the I/O's have been out for a few years I'd imagine it'll be easier to find a deal on them.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 4, 2013)

Also, look at the prices for replacement lenses before you buy.  No sense in buying goggles with the idea of buying other lenses if they cost almost as much as an entire new pair.  You can get I/O lenses for $20-$25.  Another plus.  Oakley's are around twice that.


----------



## John (Nov 4, 2013)

My M2's came with the 2nd lens. I got to pick the color. (I chose clear for the night skiing) but I could have gotten a darker (rose maybe) lens. My hope is I don't have to buy more goggles for another 10 years.
I was intrigued by the variotronic uvex goggles, http://www.uvex-sports.de/en/winter-sports/products/?pNavi=3&pModel=uvex+apache+2+variotronic but the price... $500.00 is nowhere near justifiable.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Been wearing the same pair of Oakleys for years. The foam on top is finally wearing out & the snow gets in when it's snowing. Otherwise they're still fine. No worries though as I picked up another pair  on sale a couple years ago. Maybe I'll break them in this year?


----------



## Quietman (Nov 4, 2013)

I have used these *Uvex Vision L* goggles for the last 10+ years. They fit over glasses, work well for large faces, and are fairly cheap.  They also provide a wide circle of vision, and don't pinch your nose!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> +1 for Smith I/O's.
> 
> The low light lens that came with mine was a real game changer for me on overcast days.  I do wish they had a slightly longer or more stretchy band so they'd go up on the forehead of my helmet a little easier, but not a deal breaker by any means.  A lot of companies have followed suit with interchangeable lenses but since the I/O's have been out for a few years I'd imagine it'll be easier to find a deal on them.



I really like mine too, but not moderately priced when you can find them in Steep n Cheap for $80 ...


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 5, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i need new goggles.  after a couple days skiing hard the pressure on the bridge of my nose is too much, can't really breath thru my nose when working hard.   any suggestions on a wide goggle?  if anyone had a similar issue and found a goggle that worked it would help me narrow down the searching a bit.



Dude, I probably have the biggest nose you have ever seen on a human being.  Finding goggles has been an education in misery.  A couple of years ago after trying on literally every other pair of goggles in the shop, I decided to try on some OTG's (over the glasses)...I don't wear glasses by the way.  They actually worked out really well and I went through a few pairs of them over a couple of years despite the fact that they look completely horrible.  If you don't mind looking like Jerry Lewis you can give that a shot.  It beats suffering.  

But then this summer I happened upon a good Smith helmet sale going on.  This raised the ugly specter of also making sure goggles were compatible.  But I had always been curious about Smith's concept of helmet/goggle integration.  I tried on a couple of combos and BAM...finally nailed it.  Got a Smith Variant Brim helmet and Smith I/O goggles.  I seriously can't explain the joy of lowering the goggles and WANTING to keep them on my face, instead of feeling half-smothered and half-blind.  The helmet seems to take the pressure off the goggles letting them sit delicately on my face.  Yes, I said 'delicately'. And they look sweet!  Give it a try.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2013)

Dragon mace.   They are not made anymore but deals can be found on eBay.  They also have the  x project and nice system. They are on the Clymb now for $99.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 6, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Dragon mace. They are not made anymore but deals can be found on eBay. They also have the x project and nice system. They are on the Clymb now for $99.



My last pair were Mace's.  Now they're my backups.  Great goggle.  The venting is so good I don't think mine ever fogged aside from when I got snow in them after a yardsale.  I did notice that on REALLY cold and windy days I could feel the wind come though the vents and freeze my forehead.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 6, 2013)

The Clymb has some deals on goggles right now:

http://www.theclymb.com/all/7067/goggles


----------



## Mullen (Nov 6, 2013)

I think SteepandCheap might still have some of the Smith ones up.  I bought a pair of the Stance ones late in the season last yr for 40 and they came with two different lenses.  The sensor mirror lens is awesome, I haven't tried the other one they came with.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2013)

Levelninesports.com has Smith I/O's for $49 bucks right now.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 27, 2013)

How in the hell are those so cheap


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 27, 2013)

- off colors and only one lens is probably part of it.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 27, 2013)

Mullen said:


> I think SteepandCheap might still have some of the Smith ones up.  I bought a pair of the Stance ones late in the season last yr for 40 and they came with two different lenses.  The sensor mirror lens is awesome, I haven't tried the other one they came with.



I got the Smith Stance as well....awesome goggle

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just ordered a pair.  Thanks, Waloaf!


----------



## Sky (Nov 29, 2013)

Native eyewear makes sunglasses and goggles.  Both come with alternate lenses and the lense change process is simple.  Easier on the sunglasses for sure.

Hmmmm...just checked their website.  There's a "tab" for goggles, but nothing comes up.  Maybe they dumped out of that market?  I'm checking with my connection...will update when I hear back.


----------



## TheArchitect (Nov 30, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Levelninesports.com has Smith I/O's for $49 bucks right now.





Bene288 said:


> How in the hell are those so cheap



You only get one lens so that's part of it.  Still, $49 is a great price.  My receipt says they're the 2014 model, which makes it more odd.  I thought they might be last year's model.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah, they even shipped out mine the same day. I thought they'd be the 2012 - 2013 model as well.


----------

